# Username change



## Belen (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it possible to have my username shortened to just *Belen* ?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2007)

Only if you perform the monkey dance of absolution.


----------



## Belen (Jan 3, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Only if you perform the monkey dance of absolution.




Ok, imperious leader.  I will perform the dance, naked, for Alenda.  

By the way, there is a rumor that you may attend the April Gameday?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

And wear the Stone of Triumph.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 4, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> Ok, imperious leader.  I will perform the dance, naked, for Alenda.



  Wait - SHE gets to see it, and I did the work? Hah, you think. There will be monkey dancing; oh yes. Yes there will be. Mark my words.



> By the way, there is a rumor that you may attend the April Gameday?



I can neither *confirm* nor deny that rumor, citizen. Rumors are treasonous. But maybe you should tell me when it is, just to be sure.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh Piratecat, like anyone reads Meta anyway!


----------



## Belen (Jan 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I can neither *confirm* nor deny that rumor, citizen. Rumors are treasonous. But maybe you should tell me when it is, just to be sure.




Thanks for the name change!  The April game day should be April 21-22.  It is a two day event over the weekend.  You may want to confirm the dates with Rel, but I am fairly certain that those are correct.


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2007)

Crap, if Kevin makes it, I'm gonna have to go, for sure. 

Oh, and since I'm seeing Belen personally in about two weeks, he can perform the Monkey Dance of Absolution at the get-together the night before. For my camera.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 4, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Crap, if Kevin makes it, I'm gonna have to go, for sure.
> 
> Oh, and since I'm seeing Belen personally in about two weeks, he can perform the Monkey Dance of Absolution at the get-together the night before. For my camera.




Are you sure that won't be the Monkey Dance of Absolut?  Or the Stolichnaya Stomp of Equanimity?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn it. If Kevin comes down from Boston and Henry from Ohio then I don't have any excuse for not showing up from neighboring Tennessee is there? (This is the NC gameday right?)


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Damn it. If Kevin comes down from Boston and Henry from Ohio then I don't have any excuse for not showing up from neighboring Tennessee is there? (This is the NC gameday right?)




10-4! The April One is April 21st and 22nd, If I have that right. It's that weekend, Friday and Saturday, and I think we got the NCSU Talley Center again.

Oh, and I'm from SC not Ohio. If it was Ohio I'd be attending Gencons far more frequently and NC Gamedays far less frequently.


----------



## Belen (Jan 4, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Crap, if Kevin makes it, I'm gonna have to go, for sure.
> 
> Oh, and since I'm seeing Belen personally in about two weeks, he can perform the Monkey Dance of Absolution at the get-together the night before. For my camera.




I will not be at the Friday dinner.  My plane does not get in that night until 9:30.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 6, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> Ok, imperious leader.  I will perform the dance, naked, for Alenda.




what, the rest of us don't rate?


----------



## kiznit (Jan 11, 2007)

For what it's worth, it looks like I'll be coming to the April gameday too.

The jury's still out on whether or not I'll be dancing, naked, for Alenda.


----------

